# Any Custom Neck Tag companies in LA?



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would like to get some custom tags made for my t-shirts. I'm a small start up. So i may only need somewhere in the 500 to 1,000 range to start. Any places near Los Angeles?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's at least cruzlabel.com. But you shouldn't choose a company based on it being close to where you are. They're all going to ship to you anyway. I would choose on price.


----------



## joe123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------

